# Tour de Frankenmuth, May 28, 2011 Swap Meet & Expo



## koolbikes (May 23, 2011)

Anyone attending this years Tour de Frankenmuth?
http://tourdefrankenmuth.com/drupal/swap-and-expo


----------



## jpromo (May 26, 2011)

Yes; I'll be there! I just recently got into vintage bikes and I'm really looking forward to it. How is the swap?


----------

